# New owner of 2000 A6 Avant 2.8



## Don Keith (Dec 21, 2000)

Hello!
I just purchased an A6 Avant 2.8 engine. I need a little help in knowing what area of the car I should attack first. I am doing the prerequisite timing belt and water pump first. The engine has only 75000 miles on it, and the suspension sounds pretty stable (no clunking over bumps) thank God!
So with that in mind, what do you think I should do next? The struts and springs, engine mods, interior, etc.
Pics later after I detail it. It's a little messy.
Don
Oh I forgot, what other much needed maintenance issues I should also address.










_Modified by Don Keith at 6:51 PM 8-4-2009_


----------



## EK20 (Sep 28, 2004)

*Re: New owner of 2000 A6 Avant 2.8 (Don Keith)*

The 2.8 is one of the more reliable and trouble-free engine you could get. Not a powerhouse or easily modded, but it won't give you much trouble. Aside from turbo or supercharging it, you won't see much power gains out of it.
A good spring/strut combo or coil over setup if you want to spend more money will really help the handling.


----------



## Snowhere (Jul 27, 2007)

*Re: New owner of 2000 A6 Avant 2.8 (EK20)*

Yea, wheels, tint, e-codes, clear corners, HU, springs or coils pretty much sums it up. We like ours, great for our ski trips, camping trips or rafting trips! With 2 kids and one dog, we make use of her very well. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Don Keith (Dec 21, 2000)

*Re: New owner of 2000 A6 Avant 2.8 (Snowhere)*

Guys, 
Thanks for your suggestions. Once I get it cleaned up, I am will do the suspension and tint the windows. I wanted to go 20% all around, but the police are cracking down in the NYC hard for tint (my wife got 2 in a month). I most likely will do 35% and do the headlights too.
Again thank you for your input.
Don


----------



## Massboykie (Aug 15, 2006)

*Re: New owner of 2000 A6 Avant 2.8 (Don Keith)*

Hey Don
Welcome and congrats to with the "truck"...








FYI that's what people called my Avant...
Cheers
Massboykie


----------



## Donuts (Feb 23, 2000)

I bought ours used and along with the Timing belt, water pump and tensioner I hit all the seal - cam tensioner, cam shaft, crank shaft, valve cover, etc... I then tackled all the basic fluids - oil, brake, power steering and and differential.
I'll admit that I haven't done the tranny fluid and filter but that will get done over Labor Day when I next have a chance to breath!


----------



## Don Keith (Dec 21, 2000)

*Re: New owner of 2000 A6 Avant 2.8 (Massboykie)*

On behalf of my "truck", I thank you. I am doing the timing belt and stuff this week, so I hope that all is well after that. 
Next the tint and then the suspension. What fun to have.
Don


----------

